# Anyone have any experience with the Cuisinart DLC-6BW 8 cup Food Processor?



## dave kinogie (Feb 16, 2013)

They have it at Macy's but pretty much nowhere else.

It's not even a listed model on the Cuisinart website and Amazon doesn't have it.

Neither does Best Buy doesn't stock it, nor Walmart or Target or Sears.

Can't find anything on it on Google for reviews, or Youtube.

The only reviews on it or super short anecdotes on Macy's.

Is this a brand new model? Or is it discontinued?

I don't get why it's not even on the official Cuisinart webpage?

So does anyone here own it? Or have just used it?

I need to stick to Macy's and am on a budget of sorts and this was right in my price range and looks decent from the pics and the features list, really hoping some of you guys have experience with it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dave kinogie (Feb 16, 2013)

Anyone?


----------

